# GT1 / OPS questions



## Reach (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm having some difficulty researching this online, hoping a tech can chime in. Does the new E82 work and program with the OPS system, or only the GT1? Is there anything you can diagnose / test with the OPS that you can't with the GT1, or vice-versa?

I'm considering the purchase of one of these systems (the eBay versions, obviously). With 3 BMWs in the family, and potentially trading in for an E82 soon, its about time I get a home diagnostic system. I know the OPS won't work with older cars (how about E60s? E85? thats the oldest we have), but I am worried that it may be required for future F series cars, and the GT1 won't work with them. e.g.: Is there a planned 'sunset' for GT1 systems to move to OPS? I know the GT1 has been around for some time.

Seeing as this is ~1500 investment, I'd like to get it right the first time and have a system that works on my present and future cars, I'm not worried too much about older models, I don't anticipate owning them.

Hopefully this isn't too obscure of a question. If there is a better place to ask, please let me know as well.


----------



## groetting (Jan 7, 2009)

*Also interrested*

I am also interrested in this. I can see some ebay items where they claim that you can use their GT1 for all purposes on all BMW`s but I fear that this might not be the facts.


----------



## easyIsle (Jan 8, 2009)

Bump

someone needs to clear this fog !


----------



## astrofil (Mar 31, 2009)

*OPS specs*

All cars with new generation MOST bus( Fiber Optic Bus) like E60 ,E65, E90, E82 will work with OPS. You can also diagnose them with GT-1. The OPS has advantage over the GT-1 because has an fiber optic connector on the side and regular OBD II . You can connect your car on two connections in your car .One is the OBD2 and second is the fiber optic MOST bus. MOST connector is located in the right side of the car, usually in the glove box or in the right foot well. The advantage of having the MOST BUS is the programming speed. This BUS pushes the software to the car much faster then the Regular OBD2 connection. From what I remember GT-1 can diagnose all these cars like OPS but can program computers only in E65 models. OPS can program all of these cars. Having OPS you have to remember when diagnosing always first connect the diagnostic head to the laptop then MOST connector and at the end OBD II plug. With these tools comes a lot of responsibility. Basically you have to know what you are doing or you can damage the car like is no tomorrow.

Good Lock.


----------



## mineralfarmer (Feb 5, 2011)

*gt1 vs ops vs opps*

I recently bought a GT1 clone in order to work on our 2007 X3 and found it does very little of what it was advertised to do. It does diagnosis on the body, but not the engine (won't "connect" to the engine). It does no "measurement functions" and no "programming functions." I have spent months researching this on the internet and have gotten nowhere. The supplier I bought from says I really need an OPS for this car. But the documentation I read about the OPS says it has programming but not diagnostic functions. Supposedly the OPPS (about twice as expensive as OPS or GT1) does both diagnosis and programming. Does ANYONE know which tools are needed to to what on which cars???


----------

